# hp laserjet 6mp - orange light?



## keentolearn (Dec 23, 2006)

hi all

i have had a hp laserjet 6mp working in the office for years without issue but...

now it has just stopped and the orange light (the top light of the three on the left hand top) just stays on.

i have searched for the user manual to find out what the light means - but i cant find it anywhere so does anyone know what it means?

if i click the round button above it the light next to the "c" (on its side) flash 9 times and then it goes back to the solid orange light.

any help would be very welcome and happy christmas to you all!

as ever
keen to learn..


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

Manual for your printer


----------



## keentolearn (Dec 23, 2006)

hi 

thanks for the link but i have been through all of these already.

it seems that hp don't offer the user manual that comes with the printer on-line - the other manuals available don't cover the lights and their meaning (sorry if they do - but i have looked over them and couldn't find it)

thanks anyway - any one have the manual, or know the meaning of the mystic lights?
as ever
keen to learn..


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I found this at another site, perhais it'll be helpful.

[WEBQUOTE="http://forums.pcworld.co.nz/archive/index.php/t-47226.html"]This is a good reliable printer - it was over-engineered and should see you right for some time. This printer is Windows and Mac compatible. The quick and dirty user guide :

The 6MP has a side cover at the rear on each side, you can remove the cover by pulling it from the rear first - one side conceals the power cord and the other conceals the parallel cable connector, the power button is located on the side panel where the power cable plugs in. This printer should have an elbow power connector to sit snugly behind the cover.

From memory the 6MP has a button on the right side towards the front that will pop open the top cover, where you can replace the toner cartridge (if necessary), this (http://h20000.www2.hp.com/bizsuppor...askId=101&prodSeriesId=25487&prodTypeId=18972) page will tell you which cartridge you need to buy (C3903A, should last 4k pages @ 5% coverage) - you can order replacement toner cartridges online from consumables.co.nz

There should be 2 buttons on the top cover, press the large one once to get a demo page, press them both at the same time (once) to get a page count and configuration page. I think you press the small one to cancel a print job but the page may get stuck somewhere inside the printer - don't press it unless you think you need to. If you are having print quality problems then there is a 95% chance you need a new cartridge and a 5% chance you need a new fuser (depends also on what the print defects are).

There are also 2 LED's on the top cover of the printer. The green light means all ok. The orange light means that something is wrong - there may be instructions on the underside of the top cover which decode the flash sequences and what is wrong with the printer. Alternatively you should be able to find the answers to these on the internet. The flashing green light means the printer is processing a job.

Don't leave the printer on, turn it off at the end of the day - this clears the RAM, saves power and will extend the life of the power supply unit. I don't think the 6MP has a power saving mode (someone will correct me if I am wrong, which I sometimes am  ).

There is a manual paper feed tray on the front of the printer - use this for envelopes & transparencies, bits will pull out and fold over so that your paper lies flat on the manual paper tray. There should be a bottom paper tray - use this for A4 paper only - keep the paper dry or it will curl in your printer.

There should be a rear door to help you clear any paper jams that get stuck in the fuser at the rear of the printer (the other place to check for paper jams is the toner cartridge bay and the bottom paper tray) - but don't try to pull the paper out too fast or too roughly - it may tear leaving bits behind (and headaches) or you may damage the fuser. Never poke anything sharp into the rear of the printer - a replacement fuser is worth more than the printer. If the paper tries to pick up more than one page at a time then it is time to replace the pickup rollers and/or separation pads - not expensive, just fiddly if you don't know how to do it.

Hope this helps and you can't do too much wrong with that printer.[/WEBQUOTE]


----------



## keentolearn (Dec 23, 2006)

hi

thanks for that. i read the post and this prompted me to start looking closer and pulling off a few covers. i removed the printer cart and.... there was a jammed piece of paper!

all fixed now, thanks for the help
as ever
keen to learn..


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Thanks for the feedback.

*You can mark your own threads solved using the thread tools at the upper right of the screen.*


----------

